# EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009



## Coolone (Jan 7, 2011)

*EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009*


*Worklog*
_By_ Coolone



*a.* *Name of mod:*
EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009



*b.* *Description of my case mod:*

*Idea*
When my fantastic EIZO FlexScan T68 died I felled very sorry since we already have been friends through 8 years where the EIZO FlexScan T68 monitor have given me the best pictures I ever have seen on a monitor. So I thought this should not be the end of my great EIZO so my imagination was questioned how could I still get anything out of my old monitor, even if it not could deliver any pictures anymore? 

Since I like to have a PC case with my one touch I thought it could be nice to make a complex monitor case mod where both PC and LCD monitor is installed in one unit. This was the beginning of my EIZO FlexScan T68 Analog LCD case mod project, where you could see the LCD monitor through the acrylic glass I have build into the front of my old monitor.







EIZO FlexScan® T68 (CRT Monitors)



*c.* *Homepage:*

My homepage for the EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009.
http://www.lanpartypathfinder.com/casemodding/EIZOComplexityCaseMod2009/



*d.* *Introducing Pictures:*

Some pictures of the final case mod.
















































*e.* *Cooler Master Hardware used for my case mod:*

Some description and pictures of the Cooler Master hardware I have used for my Cooler Master Complexity 2009.


*Cooler Master LED Silent Fan*

2 pieces Case Fan 
Cooler Master LED Silent Fan Blue TLF-S82-EB 



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 




*Cooler Master AEROGATE Fan Control*

1 piece Case Fan Control 
Cooler Master AEROGATE I ALD-V01 



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 




*Cooler Master CCFL Light* 

1 piece CCFL Blue Light 
Cooler Master Ultra Aurora CCFL Series DFL-UD1-EB 



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 









1 piece CCFL Red Light 
Cooler Master Ultra Aurora CCFL Series DFL-UD1-EB 



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 










*f.* *Build phase:*

Some pictures from the build phase of the EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009.


Monitor



 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Analog EIZO FlexScan T68 monitor split apart








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 









Motherboard tray



 . 

 . 




Monitor with motherboard tray



 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Acrylic glass








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Monitor with acrylic glass








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




Monitor with PSU








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




IBM ThinkVision 6734-AB1 LCD monitor split apart








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 




Analog EIZO FlexScan T68 monitor with IBM ThinkVision 6734-AB1 LCD monitor installed








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 















 . 

 . 















*g.* *Air flow:*

I have installed some FANs in the EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009 to increase the air flow.

I only measured the temperature by hand and it did not fell any hot! Also the “Monitor” has a meshed surface – 
which allows air both seep in / out.

But there will always be some areas with less air flow like in a normal PC case in this case I’m a little concerned 
about the area around the hard drives.














































I have installed some 80 mm FANs in the EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009 to increase the air flow 
also I have installed a 92 mm exhaust FAN in the top of the monitor mod.



*h.* *Hardware setup:*

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6

*Graphics Card*
Gigabyte GV-RX26T256H

*Memory*
Kingston HyperX DDR2 1200Mhz

*CPU Cooler*
Zalman CNPS8700 LED

*Optical Drive*
BUFFALO BR-816SU2 Blu-ray External Optical Drive







Pictures of the hardware setup for my EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009.



 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 

 . 

 . 





*i.* *Case Mod with hardware installed:*

Pictures of the EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009 with the hardware installed.








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










*j.* *Case Mod finished:*

Pictures of the finished EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009.








 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 










 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 





 . 

 . 




















*k.* *Video:*

On YouTube you can see a video of the finished EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009.







EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009 - Uprising ( Cooler Master Complexity 2009 Case Mod )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QPwkFPGB-E


Also on YouTube there is a video of an earlier version of the case mod without LCD monitor installed. 

EIZO Gaming Case Mod 2009 - Daytime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_5qyojbeKo



*l.* *Thanks for taking a look at my case modding project:*






Feel free to comment on my case mod project!

.


----------

